# Anyone heard when dog shows will happen again?



## goldengracephx (Oct 23, 2013)

I have a beautiful puppy I am so excited to show and all the shows are cancelled. 🥺


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

I’m not sure anyone knows. We were really hoping to have one here in Ohio later this month, but they cancelled it last week. We are crossing fingers now for the one at the end of July not being cancelled. I know FastCATs and dock diving are still happening and a few scattered obedience trials with strict entry limits. I honestly think we’ve got until next spring before things really get back to normal.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Probably depends on your state and neighboring state.

A lot has been pushed off into August and September and even that has been tentative because we don't know if the states will restrict gathering, and there have been pretty big shows that had the facilities back out 

Knock on wood - the following is tentatively ON.... 

June

27-30 **SHOW FILLED TO LIMIT**GUTHRIE OK 

July
9-12 *SHOW FILLED TO LIMIT* SAN ANTONIO TX 
10-12 SOLDOTNA AK Kenai KC – 4 Shows – Baray
19 CARMEL NY – 1 Specialty (HOUND) - Rau
23-26 BLOOMSBURG PA Lackawanna KC & Bald Eagle KC – 4 shows - Rau
23-26 PALMER AK Cook Inlet KC – 3 Shows + 4 Specialties -- Baray
24-26 GREENVILLE SC Greenville KC – Obedience/Rally canceled
30- 8/2 CANFIELD OH Columbiana – MB-F

August
6-9 HARRISBURG PA Lebanon County KC Harrisburg KC – 4 shows - Rau
8-9 OBERLIN OH Lorain Cnty KC – 2 shows -- Foy
12-16 ENUMCLAW, WA Olympic KC – 2 shows + 28 specialties -- Baray
13-17 TOPEKA KS Greater Emporia/Jessie James/Salina KC – 4 shows & 8 specialties -- Onofrio
14-16 LIMA OH - Western Ohio Cluster - pending reschedule from June per health department appeal.
14-16 GREENSBORO NC Greater Hickory KC – MB-F
19-23 ST CHARLES IL Elgin KC– 2 shows + 6 specialties -- Baray
19-23 TOPEKA KS – 5 shows + 5 specialties -- Onofrio
20 -23 HOUSTON TX – 13 specialties (TOY) -- Onofrio
21 -22 BOTHELL WA – 2 specialties (IWS) – Baray
22-23 RIDGEFIELD WA – 2 specialties (HUSK)– Baray
24-28 ESTES PARK CO – 2 specialties (VZ) -- Foy
22-23 MIDDLEBURG PA Mid Susquehanna Valley KC -- Rau
27-31 Kalamazoo MI Apple Blossom Cluster – MB-F
28-30 SMITHFIELD OH St Clairesville – MB-F
27-30 ELK CITY OK West Central Oklahoma KC – 4 shows – Onofrio
27-31 KALAMAZOO MI - MB-F
28-31 AMANA IA Amana Colonies Cluster – 4 shows + 8 specialties -- Onofrio
28-31 CHEYENNE WY Cheyenne KC –3 shows + 2 specialties – Onofrio
29-30 UNION ME – 2 shows – Rau


----------



## Golden Retriever Zelda (Jul 23, 2020)

Hi fwend 🐾 you’re so beautiful 😍 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CCuEUB_Ar4v/


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

What does this have to do with dog shows?


----------

